# flyer entwerfen



## gavanaa (6. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Flyer für unsere Firma zu machen. aber irgendwie hab ich nciht ganz so viel Ahnung wie ich das jetzt gestalten soll.
wäre nett wenn ihr mir etwas helfen könntet!

Also,
-der flyer soll ein din a4 blatt sein, dass man 3 mal faltet.
-es ist für eine firma die recycelt 

- wird vermutlich 4-farbig hochglanz gedruckt


ich hab schon nen versuch gemacht.

wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagt ob das gut st oder nicht.......
(am logo müsste ich auch noch arbeiten...... will was wirklich auffallendes)

danke!

hier der entwurf (gross)hier der entwurf (gross)


----------



## ponda (6. März 2004)

Also, bevor ich anfange gleich den Flyer schlecht zu machen 
Im Großen und Ganzen ist er schon nicht schlecht. Es muss natürlich noch dran gearbeitet werden:
Am meisten stören mich die häufigen Wiederholungen; Ich meine damit in erster Hinsicht die große schwarze Internetadresse, die schon sehr, sehr aufdringlich und damit schon fast unprofessionel wirkt . Mit dem Logo am unteren Rand müsstest du dir auch noch was überlegen, die Wiederholungen (falls du sie nicht vermeiden kannst) etwas schicker zu gestalten.
Ähm und zum Text: Die Informationen sind schon  passend und aussagekräftig, doch an der formulierung solltest du noch etwas arbeiten, denn im Moment ist es eher wie ein Schulaufsatz geschrieben.
So, nun aber genug 
Also noch ein bisschen dran arbeiten und es wird super...

MfG Dennis Miltz


----------



## Birdee (6. März 2004)

Finde den Entwurf auch nicht so schlecht, aber was mir spontan auffällt: die Infos sagen nicht wirklich viel über die Firma aus. Anstatt der vielen Wiederholungen (Internetadresse) würde ich hier mehr auf eure Produkte und die verwendeten Materialen eingehen. Aber kurz und prägnant! Bezüglich des Textes schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an: keine Allgemeinplätze, sondern konkrete Aussagen zur Idee und Umsetzung.  Und lieber zweimal gegenlesen lassen. Es gibt nichts peinlicheres, als Rechtschreibfehler in einer Firmenbroschüre.
Das wird schon.... 

War gerade auf eurer Seite, das Logo dort ist vermutlich noch ein alter Entwurf? 

VG // Sabine


----------



## gavanaa (7. März 2004)

stimmt mein fehler.....

die texte hab ich nur wiederholt damit ich platz ausfülle......
also die internetadresse kommt so nicht rein, da kommt auch noch ordentlicher text hin. mir viel da aber nichts ein, also nur n textfüller 


was ich aber doof finde, ist dass man auf so'n kleinen flyer kaum richtigen text unterbringen kann (der wird ja 2 mal gecknickt.....). wennn ich ihn so wie jetzt, einfach so hinknalle, sieht ein bisschen dämlich aus,

ich versuch mal schön weiter


----------



## Birdee (7. März 2004)

Na, so wenig Platz ist das auch nicht - letztendlich hast Du ja 5 Seiten, wenn ihr euch für einen Wickelfalz entscheidet. Und zuviel Text darf es auch nicht sein - das will dann keiner mehr lesen. 

VG // Sabine


----------



## Receiver (7. März 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach solltest Du auch versuchen die Schrift in einem besseren Kontrast zu dem dunkelblauen Hintergrund zu setzen. Der Hintergrund ist ja so schon dunkelblau, und da ist es meiner Meinung nach störend, wenn der Text in Schwarz gehalten ist, weil man sich dann echt anstrengen muss wenn man den lesen will.
Versuch doch einfach entweden den Hintergrund was heller zu machen (Hellblau oder so), oder die Schrift in einer Kontrastfarbe zu blau zu setzen (Orangetöne meine ich sind das...). Gibts auch hier ein tutorial zu unter der Kategorie Photoshop...

Zu den Wiederholungen:
Das ist doch nachher die Titelseite, oder? Dann könntest du auch gut das "i" Logo fett draufdrucken....


----------



## Receiver (7. März 2004)

So in etwa habe ich das mit dem dicken Logo gemeint:


----------



## gavanaa (7. März 2004)

Ja, doch!

sowas gefällt mir, mit dem i!

das wäre dann auf der titelseite ganz gut...


----------



## Moritz123 (8. März 2004)

Bitte bitte mach dieses Bild von der - sorry - versifften Industrieanlage weg - das vermießt total die Stimmung.


----------



## aNero (9. März 2004)

stimmt... in der mitte und rechts ist alles eher in brauntönen und helleren farben gehalten und dan dieser graue fleck zieht das irgendwie mit sich runter... aber ansonsten... respeckt


----------

